# Removing old weathered plastic cover from PVC window



## OhPinchy (12 Aug 2009)

I have a PVC upstairs window at the rear of the house that I fitted a good while ago but never removed the protective plastic covering from the PVC and when I went to do it the other day it just didn't want to budge as it's been well weathered at this stage.

It would come off in little bits with a good bit of scraping but I'm wondering if anyone has any good tips on how to loosen it up before trying to remove it. E.g. would soaking with warm soapy water or any particular solvent make any difference or shoud I just bash away at trying to scrape it off piece by piece?


----------



## Sconhome (12 Aug 2009)

Nail varnish remover or wd40. Again test for reaction with the solvents.


----------



## Darthvadar (12 Aug 2009)

Furniture polish, such as Mr Sheen... Removes all kinds of sticky stuff!... Great for getting rid of those horrible dirty looking sticky marks left by price tags on gift boxes, and books, etc...

Just spray on, and wipe off...


----------



## OhPinchy (13 Aug 2009)

Great tips folks, will give those a try and see how it goes. Thanks.


----------



## jodub (14 Aug 2009)

Have the same problem. Its a nightmare trying to remove it!  Tried acetone. Didn't work. Haven't tried WD40 yet. Were advised to use a hairdryer to soften the plastic, it made it a little easier to remove, but not a lot! Very slow process! Good luck!


----------



## noproblem (6 Jun 2013)

Anyone got an update for this problem?


----------



## Leo (10 Jun 2013)

noproblem said:


> Anyone got an update for this problem?



I presume you have this issue. Have you tried any/all of the above suggestions?


----------



## noproblem (10 Jun 2013)

All put into use, with no positives at all. I'm talking about the whitish sticky stuff (tape) that comes on the top, bottom and sides of windows when they're installed. The suppliers advice was to take the tape off pronto after the windows are fitted. Not too many do this, with plastering, etc, ruining the frames. Warm sudzy water doesn't work, neither does the steamer. I must say it's a bloody annoying problem, especially when my help was volunteered while on vacation. Grr.


----------



## Leo (11 Jun 2013)

Ah, so it's the glue residue you have, some tips . There are some products on the market specifically for this purpose like 'Goo Gone'.


----------



## Josey61 (12 Jun 2013)

Graffiti Remover is good for loosening plastic from windows, you can get it in €2 shop. You will need a blade to scrape plastic off.


----------



## John Rutter (25 Feb 2017)

Now this solution isn't perfect but....  I had the same problem,  which is how I found this page!  2 days of scraping a front door,  fitted in 2014, facing south,  the tape on the door still read,  remove within 3 months....  ☺ Now 3 years later,  I was faced with the same problem!  Tried many solutions but this worked for me.  By accident more than design,  we had a new cupboard fitted and there were 2 circles of the melamine covered  12mm sides thrown out! 

I picked one up and discovered that by using it as a scraper,  using the round melamine face,  it worked really well!  By turning it as the edge became blunt,  using both sides,  I managed to clean a whole door face,  without a scratch! That's a big  area on a front door!  

It's still not quick,  but in 1 hour I achieved more than I had in the previous numerous attempts and it removed every bit!    I recommend trying it as a hole cutting saw is not expensive and neither is a little bit of 12 or 18 mm melamine! 

Hope that this helps someone in the same situation!  Motto is...  The tape,  as stated,  should be removed immediately after installation...


----------



## PaddyBloggit (25 Feb 2017)

or buy the can of sticky stuff remover from Lidl/Aldi - it works brilliantly.


----------



## Eski101 (27 Mar 2019)

After much struggle with this I found the solution was a jet washers. Comes straight off!!


----------

